# Kitten chewing zippers.



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

Hi folks,

My new kitten Samuel likes to chew on zippers, usually one on any shirt/jacket I'm wearing for example. I was thinking it should be harmless enough but then I started worrying about his teeth.

Should I discourage this behavior or is it no big deal?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It sounds like he is teething. It's possible he could break a tooth, so I wouldn't leave anything with a zipper in it where he can get at it. My kitties loved a shoe box or fairly small cardboard box to chew on the edges, sometimes even a plastic laundry basket. Don't be surpised if you find a whole tooth, as often they chew to loosen it.


----------



## JillianS (Oct 17, 2011)

my 2 month old does this as well. She also loves cardboard boxes ( I have the cardboard carrier box on its side in the bathroom for her "bed" and she loves chewing on the flaps. 

catloverami- I didn't realize that the teeth eventually fall out! (don't know why, it just never occurred to me that cats had baby teeth, and then adult teeth!)


----------

